# Are most vegans INFPs?



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

INFJ and vegan for ethical, social, ecological reasons. A friend of mine (also INFJ) is vegan, too.


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)

Comrade Maxim said:


> Oh boy, not this sterotyping again... Why does INFP always have to be painted as the SJW?


I bet you the Youtube shooter was an INFP.


----------



## crimsongarnet (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm an INFJ and have been vegan at a time, my ENTP boyfriend tried veganism but due to his athletic warrior lifestyle he found it made him ill. I found I had a hard time getting all the necessary amino acids and protein since I'm slightly allergic to nuts and very allergic to soy so now I'm pescatarian. I've known 7 INFPs and non have even tried pescatarian or vegetarian yet alone veganism so I don't believe it's synonymous that all INFPs are vegans.


----------



## Ulysses (May 8, 2018)

INFP here and I have never considered it.


----------



## Zidane (Sep 9, 2015)

I lean more towards the thinking part of the equation. I don't eat meat, since after tons of research it gets increasingly more apparant to how stupid eating meat is on top of the more obvious nihilistic/apathetic part. Another Harvard study came out just recently:
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/science...could-prevented-everyone-giving-meat-harvard/

Is Spock an INFP? I don't think so. 









Also,


----------



## Row (Apr 28, 2018)

I've never considered going vegan, I have tried to reduce my consumption of meat though, for health and environmental issues.


----------



## Syvelocin (Apr 4, 2014)

Eh. I don't know about this one. 
The thing that gets in the way for me is I just suck at Je. I feel like FJs make much better vegans, although it's unfortunate because generally-speaking I think they're better at being annoying about it than FP vegans. Belief-wise I'm very much that way, but the weak Te gets in the way, as well as my self-absorption and hedonism. I hate to cook. I'm a little picky. I love junk food. I also love veggies, but I have a hard enough time getting protein as it is because I don't actually particularly like meat, cheese, and milk themselves, but removing it makes it worse. Removing eggs would be a disaster. I need to be in good physical health with healthy eating habits before I even consider modifying my diet simply to ease the heaviness of my conscience.

But also the fact that I do value Te gets in the way. I'm highly skeptical and often prefer Te arguments when it comes to certain things. Humans are biological omnivores regardless of some of the alt-facts they spread around. It's the circle of life, nothing more. You get a lot farther arguing that veganism is cheaper or healthier than arguing _but the poor animals_ with me. Yes, I've been there, done that. I watched Food inc. and I cried. I've been vegetarian/vegan/raw at various points in my life. I know to hate PETA because they aren't what they say they are. I didn't eat beef for 8 whole years just because cows are adorable. Come adulthood when I had the ability to go to Taco Bell whenever I wanted, I quickly forgot about that. When life became more about me and enjoying it to the fullest rather than lying about how moral I was.

This is also a big disconnect I have with common ideas of INFP. Some of my opinions are quite contradictory to your average, floaty, fluffy unicorn INFP portrayal. And I may have many opinions on things, but that doesn't mean I'm good at following them either.


----------



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

I've actually met more INFJ vegans, but I'd say there are probably a lot of NF vegans, specifically NF vegans who primarily choose it for ethical reasons. I'm a vegetarian, but veganism is what I aim for.


----------



## Liriope (Aug 11, 2015)

Here are my reasons for eating plant-based as an ISTP. I don’t even like meat or dairy very much, taste-wise. And it’s expensive. Animal products are nonessential to my nutrition, and the ecological practices in animal farming are destructive (I don’t believe that going vegan would fix this problem, it’s just that it seems pointless if I don’t need it). It gives me a clear restriction not to eat every donut or cupcake that I see (I’m at genetic risk for type 2 diabetes), or not to stock up on TV dinners, forcing me to make better decisions at the grocery store.

I’m not married to it though; if I were to develop, say, a soy allergy, it would be _possible_ to eat plant-based but would not be realistic for me. I’d probably go back to eating eggs and fish because I like the taste of those.


----------

